# Husqvarna ST324P - seems really slow



## chuckcintron

My barely used ST324P with hydro transmission. Last couple of times I used it, it seems really slow. In fact, from day one it always felt a little on the slow side but I thought maybe I just had to get used to the transmission.

Forward speed with control coupling rod nearly at full adjust (thus, sacrificing reverse speed) -- I'm getting approximately 1 mph forward motion.

I think other than the control rod there are no other adjustments. I'm not certain the engine RPMs are correct and I don't have a tach so I may end up bringing it in to get checked out, but before I did that -- anything else I should be trying?

I really like this snowblower but unless there is a way to get it to get the job done faster, it is going to be a problem for me.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Chuck -

No answer for you on this one....I think which I have yet to verify , but my reverse is slow and I feel like I tweaked the rod for fastest reverse on initial setup. Anyhow, the forward on mine if plenty fast...I don't think I've gone past 50% on the forward during operation. If I'm walking to a spot, I go full boogie forward


----------



## jtclays

123


----------



## chuckcintron

Thanks...will check out as advised. I had gone through those steps initially but probably worth re-looking. The throttle control works but not a huge difference in engine RPM, over the range of motion of the throttle. And yes, I am adjusting the control rod from the forward-drive engagement lever down to the transmission input. I can move the bias completely to 'forward', which does give me decent forward speed - but then reverse disappears and I have to pull the steering triggers then manually drag the machine backward. I have a parking area near my driveway which is a lot of back/forth and doing it in that mode *kills* my old back ;-)

Sucks, I bought a very expensive snowblower and I wish I still had my trusty Wal-Mart MTD I had used for 20 years prior. Sigh...


----------



## SAVAGE420

This is the adjustment for the F/R speed. I have mine right in the middle. Goes just as fast in reverse, as going forwards. It came so it was somewhat quicker forward than reverse. I adjusted how I liked it to be in 30 seconds. 

Play around with it and find exactly where you like yours to be. Simple adjustment.

If you lengthen the rod it will speed up forward and slow down reverse , shorten it will be faster reverse, slower forward speeds. 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckcintron

Yup, that's exactly what I am adjusting. I have to have it to the extreme to get decent forward velocity, at which point I lose reverse completely.

If there are no other adjustments on this thing then next I have to look at engine speed as the culprit, I suppose.


----------



## Zavie

Adjust the control rod, fluid level check, engine RPM. If it's "barely used" then off to the dealer after the season for them to check. If it is a recent purchase then the hydro should still be under warranty.


----------



## chuckcintron

Here's a temp/test fix I tried - which 100% solved this problem. Basically, lengthening the lever therefore increasing the range of motion. I now have full speed in the forward direction, and the same full speed in reverse.

I'll next fabricate a permanent (yet removable) version of this mod.


----------



## Zavie

chuckcintron said:


> Here's a temp/test fix I tried - which 100% solved this problem. Basically, lengthening the lever therefore increasing the range of motion. I now have full speed in the forward direction, and the same full speed in reverse.
> 
> I'll next fabricate a permanent (yet removable) version of this mod.


Nice!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Do any of you have a clip of your speed forwards and reverse?

Mine seems to be quick both ways. So I'm just curious of what you're are actually doing. 

I rarely use full forward speed except if Im bringing it to my shop after I'm done blowing. 
Reverse at full out seems great. If it was any quicker I'd probably trip over my boots 🤣
Maybe I was just use the the snail's pace reverse of my old 80' Toro 1132. Now THAT was slow. 

I'll post a clip here of mine forwards and reverse when I get a chance.

Would be nice to compare. 

Edit: Tried to upload a clip, but it's too big to attach. I'll make a new one after and YouTube it. 

Sent from my Shed!


----------



## mobiledynamics

Man chuck. I have to look at your pic later when I can focus but that sure looks like adding a while lot.......

And I must be the opposite spectrum, as I like my FWD. Reverse is where it's all at for me, as just due to how I tackle the EOD


----------



## SAVAGE420

Here's a clip I just did after blowing for an hour and a half.
This is how I have mine set. I like it like this, lil faster forward, and in my opinion perfect reverse speed.
Still lots of adjustment left both ways.

It's this the speeds you're getting or what?






Sent from my Shed!


----------



## ICECOLDBEER

Nice video. Think I am going to have to get a hydro. Is there a way to increase reverse speed on friction drive machines?


----------



## SAVAGE420

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Nice video. Think I am going to have to get a hydro. Is there a way to increase reverse speed on friction drive machines?


Not sure what machine you have but on my old toro I did it. I shimmed the drive wheel over to the right 1/8" so all forward gears are a bit faster. But if made reverse slower. 
Some have slight adjustments with the control rods ect. 

By the way, that's the Best name ever you have... Haha! 

Sent from my Shed!


----------



## vinnycom

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Nice video. Think I am going to have to get a hydro. Is there a way to increase reverse speed on friction drive machines?


if moving disk is not possible or no more adjustments to lever cable can be made, then either/both engine pulley or drive pulley can be changed.

by increasing diameter of engine drive pulley(the one on engine shaft) or decreasing drive pulley u can increase rpm of drive disk, if u do both changes u might get away w/current belt size but if only doing one pulley then belt would have to be changed.

fyi this increases speed to both forward and reverse and u will lose some torque but not much imo

edit. same principle can be applied to auger pulley to increase impeller/auger speed.
also would need to watch out for belt cover clearance


----------



## way up north

Yes if you shorten the rod you will increase reverse a bit. To accomplish this I had to lengthen the slot in the upper part of the rod. To get maximum shortness, if that makes sense, I had to drill the slot out 3/8 inch strong. it helped a bit but not much. Now the little lever that the rod engages at the bottom fetches up against the housing or something. Solving that will require some serious teardown. By the way my snowblower is an 1830EXLT


----------



## BIGG333

I am having the exact same issues with my 324p..tried adjustment and no matter what would loose one or the other.tried this extension the same exact way but with a 7/16 wrench  and it now both forward and reverse are fn great..in the process of making a flat steel pc that will be more practical..thanks so much for this tip!!!


----------

